# Stowa Flieger Handwound



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

*Stowa Flieger Handwound*


View Advert


Hi,

I am looking for a Stowa Flieger in 40mm or 41mm, handwound with a sapphire display back. I would prefer the no logo, no date options. By strong preference I would want the ETA/Unitas 6498 movement (41mm case), but might consider the right ETA 2801 movement (40mm case).

Update 10 March I would also include the 36mm case.

Is there anyone out there looking to move theirs on?

Thanks for looking, and thanks to Roy for the facility.




*Advertiser*

Boots



*Date*

10/03/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

